

On 99designs - eoghan
http://www.contrast.ie/blog/on-99designs/

======
ryanelkins
Wow this person sounds really bitter.

99designs, Logoworks, etc - they are what they are. No need to get all elitist
and snooty about it. Some people aren't looking for the whole package - some
people can't AFFORD the whole package. Why look down on these people? I have
yet to use any of these services but I have considered using them. I'm not
looking to hire someone who can define a vision for me - I have something in
mind already and I'm looking for someone with the ability to make my vision a
reality. Maybe it's naive on my part to think I can do a serviceable job on my
own but I'd rather put my money elsewhere at the moment.

From what I've seen it looks like a good value for the money.

I know, I know, they're cheapening your craft or something. Get over yourself.

------
patio11
I have never used 99designs specifically but I got my site done for right
about the same price point.

I have seem some work done on 99designs which, if it is Not Design (TM), then
I heartily wish that every project I ever work on will be Not Design (TM) up
to that caliber.

One of my favorite examples: a buddy of mine makes Perfect Table Plan, which
does seating charts for weddings (among other things). He wanted an
illustration of what could happen if you sat two wrong people next to each
other, and provided directions similar to "I want a vicious biker dude sitting
next to a little old lady."

[http://successfulsoftware.files.wordpress.com/2009/02/99desi...](http://successfulsoftware.files.wordpress.com/2009/02/99designs_winner.png?w=300&h=211)

Look at that and tell me it isn't professional.

------
tdoggette
The title is "On 99designs" and the article contains no swear words.

